# Substitute for Lovage



## schmoozer (Jan 10, 2010)

What may make a good substitute for the herb, lovage? I want to use lovage, or the substitute, in Olney's recipe for _Chicken with 40 Cloves of Garlic_.

Thanks!


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

There's actually nothing else that truly tastes like lovage. But it is often described as celery-like.

I don't know how it's called for in the recipe you're using, but either the inner leaves of celery or finely chopped celeraic might work.


----------



## schmoozer (Jan 10, 2010)

KYHeirloomer said:


> There's actually nothing else that truly tastes like lovage. But it is often described as celery-like.
> 
> I don't know how it's called for in the recipe you're using, but either the inner leaves of celery or finely chopped celeraic might work.


I'd heard that celery _might_ do, but hadn't thought of celeriac. Tks!

In Olney's recipe for _Chicken with 40 Cloves of Garlic_, a small branch of lovage is used in a bouquet garni. I can get dried lovage leaves - how well might they work as a substitute for fresh leaves in a bouquet garni?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I think lovage is quite celery like but very intense. Consider some ground celery seed in addition to the above suggestions for that extra celery punch but grind it so it disappears in the food.

Lovage  is easy to grow yourself, but I recall that it needs a good freeze in the winter to do well?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't know whether dried lovage retains its flavor or not. Why don't you crush a few leaves between your fingers and see how it smells. If you get a celery-like aroma then it should work. Use a third as much dry as fresh.

And I agree with Phil. Ground celery seed would be a good addition.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Dried lovage keeps flavor pretty well in the leaves. I usually dry 30 or so leaves for the winter. I usually use a microwave method. Use with a light hand.


----------



## schmoozer (Jan 10, 2010)

KYHeirloomer said:


> I don't know whether dried lovage retains its flavor or not. Why don't you crush a few leaves between your fingers and see how it smells. If you get a celery-like aroma then it should work. Use a third as much dry as fresh.


----------

